# Over 80 Free Tech Books



## Steerpike (Aug 1, 2012)

I know we have some tech types here, and I know how expensive these types of books can be, so I thought I'd pass this link along:

Grab Over 80 Free Ebooks from Microsoft and Learn Something Tech-y


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 1, 2012)

Beware Microsoft bearing gifts.


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 2, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Beware Microsoft bearing gifts.



Exactly. You'll notice that they all involve MS software in one way or another, some very expensive. SQL Server, for instance, can cost you anywhere from $1000 to $20,000 with all the bells and whistles.

I see about a dozen I need, so thanks Steerpike!


----------

